# Cloudy picture what are your thoughts on this picture I took



## Provo (Oct 30, 2009)

What are your thoughts about this picture

#keep in mind it was cloudy and sun trying to peak out at times. I just thought I would try out during cloudy days.

Cranbury Township NJ


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 30, 2009)

The horizon is tilted.


----------



## Chris M (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool sky.  The photo is tilting and just doesnt do anything for me.  I think it would have looked nicer if you had the distant building framed much closer.  There is nothing that draws my attention.  Other then that, I like it.


----------



## JIP (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the sky but the forground could be a little lighter.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 3, 2009)

Chris M said:


> Cool sky.  The photo is tilting and just doesnt do anything for me.  I think it would have looked nicer if you had the distant building framed much closer.  There is nothing that draws my attention.  Other then that, I like it.



+1

the picture would be greatly improved with a horizontal horizon line,and also a main dominant subject


----------



## ajpicture (Nov 3, 2009)

I like the mood that the clouds bring to the photo. One thing I didn't see mentioned was that in the lower left corner there is a weed that detracts from the feel of the dry grass field (easy to crop). As the guys mentioned the horizon detracts. Again, it would be nice to have some sort of focus or subject to match those skies. That old barn would match the sky well if it was more the subject of the photo. Also, any possibility that black and white might draw out more character in this scene?


----------



## Deebo (Nov 4, 2009)

Good shot but has more potential.
After processing HDR they are often left flat, need to boost the contrast and the saturation in PS. 

Dee


----------



## Bynx (Nov 4, 2009)

Aside from the tips already given, your shot reminds me of a painting by Andrew Wyeth. One of the dead giveaways of an HDR is the dark grey sky. I think this should be addressed more often.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 4, 2009)

Bynx said:


> Aside from the tips already given, your shot reminds me of a painting by Andrew Wyeth. One of the dead giveaways of an HDR is the dark grey sky. I think this should be addressed more often.



i think the dark sky is awesome, but i didn't know that HDR was a style that was supposed to remain a "secret", i thought that its obvious and its just like any style of photography


----------



## Bynx (Nov 4, 2009)

Inst!nct said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from the tips already given, your shot reminds me of a painting by Andrew Wyeth. One of the dead giveaways of an HDR is the dark grey sky. I think this should be addressed more often.
> ...


Not a secret at all. But I have a problem with the extreme side of HDR shots that have the same clouds of soot. I think the clouds could be made a little (or a lot) cleaner. By the way, I dont agree that its always obvious. Ive seen many HDR shots which just looked like a very well exposed photo.


----------



## NateS (Nov 4, 2009)

Bynx said:


> Inst!nct said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...



Exactly.  On about 99% of the HDR's I do, I try to get all areas of the image properly exposed without any areas looking fake.  I want people to not be quite sure if it is an HDR.  In my opinion, a successful HDR is one that doesn't look like an HDR...I still don't understand why people advertise HDR in their title for every new thread that uses the technique.  Maybe I should start labeling my photos something like "Fall River Scene - Rule of Thirds".


----------

